# A bushel of iPhone links



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

First, details on Apple's and Cingular's retail strategy:
http://www.ifoapplestore.com/2007/01/10/stores-part-of-iphone-plan/

Next, a research-level demonstration of "Multi-Touch"... only, not by Apple:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcKqyn-gUbY
The guy doing the demo (thankfully) says that he's not the only one working such things. One less lawsuit for Apple.

And finally, Nokia's attempt at the same type of thing as iPhone:
http://www.nokia.com/nseries/index.html


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

The guy doing the demo says he is pleased with the iPhone.

Jeff Han on the iPhone



> The iPhone is absolutely gorgeous, and I've always said, if there ever were a company to bring this kind of technology to the consumer market, it's Apple. I just wish it were a bit bigger so I could really use both of my hands.


I think the most exciting thing about the iPhone is seeing the multitouch display come out in a consumer product. I would bet that SJ and Apple have a lot more multitouch ideas that will be coming out, new iPods, tablets, new multitouch iMacs.

After I saw the multitouch demo earlier this year, I thought about how cool it would be to do graphics on a display like that.

Meanwhile, I keep reading tons of comments by people who don't get it about how this will fail and no one will buy one because "I've been able to do this on my phone for years".

They must be talking about this:


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

LOL! Nice pic. Clearly gets the message!

Thanks for the Jeff Han reference, too!


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> LOL! Nice pic. Clearly gets the message!
> 
> Thanks for the Jeff Han reference, too!


I first saw the multi-touch demo in the spring - don't know if it was posted here or elsewhere, but I was blown away by it.

I imagine that Jobs saw it, likely months or years before and yelled to his staff "GET ME THAT! NOW!!!!" I read somewhere that Apple tried unsuccessfully to recruit Han.

I don't think Han claimed to be the only one working on the technology, someone sent me a link to a Ph.d thesis from 1999 describing multi-touch. http://www.ee.udel.edu/~westerma/main.pdf This makes me wonder if Apple can protect other implementations of it for very long. Maybe they just have gotten the jump by being the first ones to actually try and put out products with it. Those with no vision just see a fancy touchscreen.

If you didn't see the Han video that made the rounds in the spring take a look. It's very cool. More than the one posted above it shows some quite cool real world applications of the technology. This is where GUIs are headed, IMO.










Multi-touch quicktime demo


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks for the links that is very slick and cool...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

On a larger scale, it's the virtual file navigation system from the film "Minority Report":


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i could see the boys at the Pentagon drooling over that Han video
the military applications are endless for war rooms and command and control


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I could also see them being far ahead of it.

Which doesn't explain why recent wars are such a debacle seemingly undertaken by idiots.




MACSPECTRUM said:


> i could see the boys at the Pentagon drooling over that Han video
> the military applications are endless for war rooms and command and control


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

HowEver said:


> I could also see them being far ahead of it.
> 
> Which doesn't explain why recent wars are such a debacle seemingly undertaken by idiots.


better tools does not a genius make


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

craig ferguson on iphone vs. zune.

pretty funny!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyuDAzzKnz8

theTVaddict
http://www.thetvaddict.com


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> better tools does not a genius make


I disagree. The Mac enables me to create things I simply could not do on a PC.


----------



## machead (Jan 5, 2003)

*iPhone*

Just finished watching the intro from San Francisco. What a slick a piece of "kit" Steve has doe his JOB to further Apple's stake in the IT world.
I've gotta have one!


----------

